# Shooter deceased after rampage in rural Nova Scotia



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2020)

Not clear on if it was a patrol officer's or a member's of the RCMP ERT, which was on the ground hunting the shooter; that are deceased and wounded.  
The shooter is an orthodontist, collected former police vehicles and had one refurbished to look like a RCMP cruiser and had a uniform.




> Multiple people, including one member of the RCMP, are dead after a shooting rampage in a community in rural Nova Scotia on Sunday.



Multiple people dead, including one RCMP officer, after shooting spree in Portapique, N.S.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 19, 2020)

RIP, Constable.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2020)

Confirmed just now in press conference, piece of shit shooter is deceased.

More than 10 deceased in multiple locations across a large geographic region and structure fires.  This is going to take a long time to get any answers.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/rcmp-weapon-lockdown-portapique-1.5537598


----------



## 0699 (Apr 19, 2020)

RIP Constable Stevenson.

Heartbreaking.  I've spent some time in Halifax.  Great people up there.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 19, 2020)

RIP Constable.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 19, 2020)

Rest in Peace Brother....


----------



## Grunt (Apr 19, 2020)

Rest In Peace, Brother....


----------



## Andoni (Apr 19, 2020)

Rest in Peace, Constable.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2020)

16 dead now, makes it the worst mass shooting in Canadian history.  

The left is going to use this to push for more gun laws and bans.  

Gunman kills 16 in rampage, deadliest in Canadian history


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 19, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> 16 dead now, makes it the worst mass shooting in Canadian history.
> 
> The left is going to use this to push for more gun laws and bans.
> 
> Gunman kills 16 in rampage, deadliest in Canadian history


Sad and angry.

I know it's too early, but I hope they find a motive or reason.


----------



## TYW27 (Apr 19, 2020)

Rest in peace Constable.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2020)

More information.  Looks like it was planned well in advance, he dressed like a RCMP Constable and executed his ex and her new bf.  Then on the drive home, pulled over random cars and executing passengers; including parents in front of their children. 

I hope this fucker rots in Hell.


WARMINGTON: Nova Scotia mass murder evil and calculated


----------



## 0699 (Apr 20, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> The left is going to use this to push for more gun laws and bans.


Unfortunately, you can't legislate away crazy.

_EDIT: What is it about April 19th that attracts these maniacs?_


----------



## Dame (Apr 20, 2020)

Rest in peace to the deceased.

Rot in hell to the shooter.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2020)

19 deceased and still counting.  

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/mass-killings-what-we-know-what-we-don-t-1.5537918


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> 19 deceased and still counting.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/mass-killings-what-we-know-what-we-don-t-1.5537918


Sad, and angry.
Jelous ex-husband who wasn't satisfied just killing his ex-wife.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2020)

And it didn't take Trudeau long, even though there's no word on what guns were used; except that he may have taken the deceased officer's side arm and ammo.  

Ban on assault-style guns top of mind for Trudeau, as Canada mourns Nova Scotia victims - Chilliwack Progress


----------



## 0699 (Apr 20, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> And it didn't take Trudeau long, even though there's no word on what guns were used; except that he may have taken the deceased officer's side arm and ammo.
> 
> Ban on assault-style guns top of mind for Trudeau, as Canada mourns Nova Scotia victims - Chilliwack Progress


I don't remember who said it; "never let a good crisis go to waste".


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 20, 2020)

Hate because it's sadly true. And I despise the fact.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2020)

0699 said:


> I don't remember who said it; "never let a good crisis go to waste".


Rahm Emmanual


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2020)

Up to 23 deceased now.   Shooter had previous assault with weapons charges and weapons prohibitions.   That was more than. 10 years ago and prohibitions are typically 10 years in length, so it's possible he had a legitimate license.  If he did, it's also possible that the RCMP dropped the ball on his background check. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/portapique-shooting-memorials-april-21-1.5539894


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2020)

The assault charge was beating a minor with a crowbar.  There was so many red flags for this guy.  

Nova Scotia gunman charged with assaulting a 15-year-old boy in 2001


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 21, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> The assault charge was beating a minor with a crowbar.  There was so many red flags for this guy.
> 
> Nova Scotia gunman charged with assaulting a 15-year-old boy in 2001


Hate for that guy being a complete shitbag human being, not your post.


----------



## CQB (Apr 21, 2020)

In custody...deceased. (Oh well).

prayers for the victims, that’s such a shocking waste of life.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 21, 2020)

People like that devil don't just "show up" one day and decide to commit mass murder.

That clown exhibited signs of being a freak for a while -- as they all do -- but no one ever wants to get involved.

I wish I could have been there for them.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2020)

CQB said:


> In custody...deceased. (Oh well).
> 
> prayers for the victims, that’s such a shocking waste of life.



Fixed it. 😉


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 22, 2020)

More proof this guy has a history of douchebaggery. 

‘He stole my house’: Nova Scotia killer had history of dubious financial practices


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 22, 2020)

And surprise, surprise, no firearms license but Trudeau is still going after our guns. 

BREAKING: Nova Scotia shooter did not have firearms license according to RCMP


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 22, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> And surprise, surprise, no firearms license but Trudeau is still going after our guns.
> 
> BREAKING: Nova Scotia shooter did not have firearms license according to RCMP


Jesus, if anything I'd have figured more Canadians would want to carry after the shooter impersonated an RCMP officer. People are gonna have to accept that only they can take care of themselves.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 22, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Jesus, if anything I'd have figured more Canadians would want to carry after the shooter impersonated an RCMP officer. People are gonna have to accept that only they can take care of themselves.



So many morons, like our Prime Minister, think that if we just get rid of all the guns; we'll be in some utopia.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> So many morons, like our Prime Minister, think that if we just get rid of all the guns; we'll be in some utopia.


I'm sorry bro, that fuckin sucks. Sadly your right, this idiocy is on both sides of our borders and tragedys like this only serve to embolden the enemies of freedom.

Sorry brother, hope things get better.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 23, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I'm sorry bro, that fuckin sucks. Sadly your right, this idiocy is on both sides of our borders and tragedys like this only serve to embolden the enemies of freedom.
> 
> Sorry brother, hope things get better.



It's looking like any mag fed semi-auto is on the chopping block and allowing municipal governments to do their own handgun bans.  Like either thing works and wouldn't have prevented a tragedy like this.  He was a rich Asshole criminal.  


And then there's this.   Cops hallucinating? 

Evacuation centre peppered with bullets morning of Nova Scotia mass shooting


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> It's looking like any mag fed semi-auto is on the chopping block and allowing municipal governments to do their own handgun bans.  Like either thing works and wouldn't have prevented a tragedy like this.  He was a rich Asshole criminal.
> 
> 
> And then there's this.   Cops hallucinating?
> ...


Jesus. I'm sorry dude, that is some straight up BS. I feel like the more big govt and criminals push to take firearms, from normal people, the closer we inch to a Spanish style civil war.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> So many morons, like our Prime Minister, think that if we just get rid of all the guns; we'll be in some utopia.



No worries, Brother. There are plenty of cowards on both sides of the border that are afraid of "tools" and want to ban them -- the cowards way.

The real way to fix the issue is to grow a backbone and go after the freaks that commit crimes like these. Like I posted earlier, this dork didn't just become a mass murderer over night. A lot of scared people who knew him knew he was a freak and criminal but chose to do nothing about it. Happens all the time.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2020)

More info came out.   The RCMP uniform he was wearing was a legitimate uniform.  He evaded the road blocks around the town by driving through a field.  The RCMP on sent out a warning by Twitter, instead of the emergency alert system; which would have gone to TV, Radio and cell phones.   And now many of his victims were killed in structure fire's. 

N.S. gunman killed 9 of his victims by setting homes ablaze: Cops


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 29, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> RCMP on sent out a warning by Twitter, instead of the emergency alert system



You gotta be fucking shitting me.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2020)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> You gotta be fucking shitting me.



Sat on it overnight.  Technician's were brought in almost immediately and waiting for the statement to broadcast but couldn't until the RCMP authorized it.  By the time they were ready to go, the piece of shit was a corpse.


----------



## Gunpowder (Apr 30, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> More info came out.   The RCMP uniform he was wearing was a legitimate uniform.  He evaded the road blocks around the town by driving through a field.  The RCMP on sent out a warning by Twitter, instead of the emergency alert system; which would have gone to TV, Radio and cell phones.   And now many of his victims were killed in structure fire's.
> 
> N.S. gunman killed 9 of his victims by setting homes ablaze: Cops


What the ?...


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 5, 2020)

Tragic and horrific, yeah.

R.I.P to all the deceased and esp Constable Heidi Stevenson. Goodnight & Farewell, Ma'am.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (May 5, 2020)

R.I.P to all of the victims of this pile of shit.

This type of attack is legitimately fucking scary.


----------



## RackMaster (May 8, 2020)

There’s some serious question's that the RCMP will have to answer.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...hot-at-person-who-wasn-t-n-s-gunman-1.5559321


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 8, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> There’s some serious question's that the RCMP will have to answer.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...hot-at-person-who-wasn-t-n-s-gunman-1.5559321


Have you noticed any public backlash against the RCMP or their political leadership? Like, are Canadians more willing to be disarmed in the face of shoddy liberal policing or are they starting to turn away from big brother govt?

Cause stuff like the article you posted might serve to galvanize Canadians against the liberal ideology of disarmament. The more people realize they are on their own, the faster idiots like Trudeau and Obama have their wings cut out for under them.


----------



## RackMaster (May 8, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Have you noticed any public backlash against the RCMP or their political leadership? Like, are Canadians more willing to be disarmed in the face of shoddy liberal policing or are they starting to turn away from big brother govt?
> 
> Cause stuff like the article you posted might serve to galvanize Canadians against the liberal ideology of disarmament. The more people realize they are on their own, the faster idiots like Trudeau and Obama have their wings cut out for under them.



There's already been a lot of distrust in the RCMP in recent year's, not necessarily the beat cops but definitely it's leadership.  Locally in Nova Scotia, I've heard some distrust due to their complete fuck up of this horrendous case. The Liberal's push for firearms bans on the graves has done more I think.  It's a prominently Liberal area and there's talk of gains with the Conservatives.  The RCMP have done some shifty stuff with firearms classification and last year Trudeau gave them complete autonomy over firearms.  So they can essentially make the law and enforce it.   Now the recent ban is adding fuel to the fire.  Honestly in national news, this tragedy is getting to be the back burner.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 8, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> The RCMP have done some shifty stuff with firearms classification and last year Trudeau gave them complete autonomy over firearms.  *So they can essentially make the law and enforce it*.


That is straight up horrific. Like dude... what the flippity flip flop, that's straight up mental. 

If Canadian gun owners are at the mercy of political hacks, who can bend over the RCMP at their whim, I think bonfires and pitchforks are about to be in short supply. That said, I don't think were to far off from you guys.


----------



## RackMaster (May 8, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> That is straight up horrific. Like dude... what the flippity flip flop, that's straight up mental.
> 
> If Canadian gun owners are at the mercy of political hacks, who can bend over the RCMP at their whim, I think bonfires and pitchforks are about to be in short supply. That said, I don't think were to far off from you guys.



The Left have gone full crazy. Here's a perfect example of their BS ban and how it's written.   This single shot shotgun is now banned according to the language and technical directions of the ban.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 10, 2020)

Do these guys (policy makers) even realize criminals both improvise and give no fucks either way...

And the only people they're impacting are the law abiding decent folk, now more powerless to defend themselves, their families, communities, and country?

Almost rhetorical, because this shit is so old and flawed logic and circular we could all play bingo on it and get $ winning.


----------



## RackMaster (May 11, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> Do these guys (policy makers) even realize criminals both improvise and give no fucks either way...
> 
> And the only people they're impacting are the law abiding decent folk, now more powerless to defend themselves, their families, communities, and country?
> 
> Almost rhetorical, because this shit is so old and flawed logic and circular we could all play bingo on it and get $ winning.



They don't give a shit.   They just want to disarm us all.   Last year they put through a bill that gave them the powers to do this ban.  Then they did one reducing the threshold for bail and reduced sentences, even for violent crimes.  Instead of funding the courts or creating more detention spaces.


----------



## RackMaster (May 11, 2020)

An update on source of firearms.  Surprise surprise, they were smuggled from the US; except 1.   They won't admit it but there was talk that one of the handguns he used was the deceased officer's side arm. 

N.S. mass killer’s semi-automatic guns believed to have come from U.S.


----------



## PDL (May 11, 2020)

I live in Canada also but I don’t really care which particular firearms are prohibited.  Guns are just a toy here.  You can take them to the range or shoot a deer.  They’re not self defense weapons like in the US.  You can’t carry them in the street.


----------



## RackMaster (May 11, 2020)

PDL said:


> I live in Canada also but I don’t really care which particular firearms are prohibited.  Guns are just a toy here.  You can take them to the range or shoot a deer.  They’re not self defense weapons like in the US.  You can’t carry them in the street.




Do you care about Canadian job's that are being lost?  I know of one Veteran owned range and training centre out of business due to this, already.  Or do you care about the government using a tragedy before the dead are even buried to ram through this without making sure of what they actually put on the list?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2020)

PDL said:


> I live in Canada also but I don’t really care which particular firearms are prohibited.  Guns are just a toy here.  You can take them to the range or shoot a deer.  They’re not self defense weapons like in the US.  You can’t carry them in the street.


...sigh....

Hate cause....

Your posted attitude towards guns reminds me of the 'hunters' in the US who claim that "we" don't need AR Sporting rifles for hunting and that standing firm on "no concessions" make hunters look bad.  Such an ignorant take on the part of Americans.

What they refuse to understand is that if you give 'one thing' , that is the foothold the anti-gunners need to begin on the next 'one thing'.  Suddenly we've given in on certain background checks, red flag laws, magazine restricts, semi-auto, handguns....etc etc....and years from now we are in the same situation Canada is in.  A man cannot carry a gun (or even have them in their homes?) to protect themselves from the criminals who do carry them.

The anti's may gain a foothold at some point, but they will have to keep working at it for a long time....I'm not volunteering one single right.

It is inconceivable to me that with the swipe of a pen, your politicians can do such significant damage to your ability to defend yourself from both two and four legged creatures.  It is more inconceivable to me that any Canadian man can have such an "oh well" attitude about it, too.

Two different countries, two different ways of thinking, but I just don't get it.

It's a very sensitive and personal topic to me; so if I misread or misunderstood your stance, please expand.


----------



## Kaldak (May 11, 2020)

@Ooh-Rah hit on the head for me. Give the anti-gun groups an inch, they'll take two feet before we know what happened.

I'm for reasonable laws, but unfortunately reasonable has become synonymous with prohibition. 

Red Flag laws scare me the most as someone with a TBI.


----------



## PDL (May 12, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...sigh....
> 
> Hate cause....
> 
> ...


I’m a big fan of the second amendment but the reality is that in Canada we don’t have a second amendment, so guns are just a toy that you take to the range.  They’re like an F1 car that you have to trailer to the track rather than a Toyota Corolla you can use every day.

so, it isn’t really a big deal when the prohibited list changes - you can’t do anything with the gun you own anyway.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 12, 2020)

PDL said:


> I’m a big fan of the second amendment but the reality is that in Canada we don’t have a second amendment, so guns are just a toy that you take to the range.  They’re like an F1 car that you have to trailer to the track rather than a Toyota Corolla you can use every day.
> 
> so, it isn’t really a big deal when the prohibited list changes - you can’t do anything with the gun you own anyway.


Well I cannot grasp that idea, I appreciate the response. It helps me understand better where you’re coming from.


----------



## PDL (May 12, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well I cannot grasp that idea, I appreciate the response. It helps me understand better where you’re coming from.


I can understand why an American would get pissed that politicians could arbitrarily restrict certain types of rifles, because that would potentially violate the 2A.

but in Canada, we haven’t had the right to bear arms for a long time.  You apply for a license and if your application checks out two months later you might get permission to buy a handgun that you must keep under lock and key and can only shoot at a range.  And the authorities know where it is at all times and if you violate any of the regulations you have committed a felony.

there’s a huge list of prohibited weapons in the Criminal Code of Canada.  It changes frequently and includes all kinds of things like ninja throwing stars, brass knuckles and pepper spray.

so the government prohibiting “assault style rifles” is like the government changing the speed limit from 120 to 110.  You could never drive fast anyway.  Maybe that is a dumb analogy, but my take is that this isn’t a sea change in policy, it’s just a tweak of an already broad and restrictive policy.


----------



## Kaldak (May 12, 2020)

And you're okay with it?


----------



## PDL (May 12, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> And you're okay with it?


I’m an immigrant so I don’t really know any different.  Looking at Wikipedia, Canada required licenses for guns in 1977 and Canadians have never had a constitutional or charter right to own them.

what percentage of Canadians would support adding a right to bear arms to the charter, I wonder?  That would be an interesting poll.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 12, 2020)

@PDL Apologies if this sounds harsh, but you and a lot of other Canadians are on the edge of what it means to be a citizen or subject. I mean dude... you guys literally have compelled speech laws. After the aristocrats in Quebec get their way what else are they going to take? What else can you give them?

As a citizen, how are you going to dissent to tyranny when you're speech and arms are deemed unlawful? Heck, how are going to care for you and your own? It wasn't a few months ago that Quebec let a bunch of commies shut down the railways and supply networks. Can you trust a govt like that to protect your interests?

I get being an immigrant, but sitting back and letting tyrants win will turn Canada into the country you left. If you guys roll over you're leaving yourselves open to being brutalized.


----------



## RackMaster (May 12, 2020)

PDL said:


> I’m an immigrant so I don’t really know any different.  Looking at Wikipedia, Canada required licenses for guns in 1977 and Canadians have never had a constitutional or charter right to own them.
> 
> what percentage of Canadians would support adding a right to bear arms to the charter, I wonder?  That would be an interesting poll.



I'll reply to this more, when I have more time.  But we do have the right to self defence in your home, as long as it's proportional.  You can't put self defense as the reason on your application, it will be denied BUT once you own it, if there's an armed home invasion.  You can legally respond proportionally.


----------



## RackMaster (May 12, 2020)

This guy should have already been in jail and wasn't because of RCMP incompetence.   

Neighbour reported mass shooter’s domestic violence, weapons to police


----------



## 0699 (May 17, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> This guy should have already been in jail and wasn't because of RCMP incompetence.
> 
> Neighbour reported mass shooter’s domestic violence, weapons to police


All these dudes; someone knew they were crazy and a mass shooting just waiting to happen.  Either they didn't report it, or nothing was done about it.


----------



## RackMaster (May 21, 2020)

As more comes out, there were so many red flags but nothing was done.  

N.S. mass shooting: Documents show killer was ‘paranoid’ about COVID-19 pandemic before rampage


----------



## RackMaster (May 22, 2020)

A lot of unanswered questions and now members are confidentially telling the media to keep pushing for truth.  A CI is definitely a possibility.   Known to have killed previously in the US, not sure but plausible.  This is crazy beyond crazy.

Cracks are forming in the RCMP cone of silence


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> A lot of unanswered questions and now members are confidentially telling the media to keep pushing for truth.  A CI is definitely a possibility.   Known to have killed previously in the US, not sure but plausible.  This is crazy beyond crazy.
> 
> Cracks are forming in the RCMP cone of silence




Interesting story. It even included mandatory Trump-bashing... in an article about RCMP corruption... regarding a mass murder that happened in Canada... none of which have anything to do with Trump or the US.



> The Mounties have also taken refuge behind its claim that it has commissioned a psychological profile of the gunman and can’t say anything at this time. It kind of sounds like then candidate Donald Trump’s claim in 2016 that he couldn‘t reveal his tax filings because they were under audit.


----------



## RackMaster (May 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Interesting story. It even included mandatory Trump-bashing... in an article about RCMP corruption... regarding a mass murder that happened in Canada... none of which have anything to do with Trump or the US.



Up here, a certain demographic is obsessed with Trump; possibly more than their American Democrat brethren.


----------



## RackMaster (May 31, 2020)

Been waiting for an article on the dangers of single officer patrols with little to no backup. 

Nova Scotia massacre: Did the RCMP “risk it out” one time too many?


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2020)

There was rumours that the shooter was a RCMP informant and now there's evidence making it look more like reality. 

The Nova Scotia shooter case has hallmarks of an undercover operation - Macleans.ca


----------



## Dame (Jun 20, 2020)

I suppose the next question is, who else uses that bank for that purpose? I doubt they are in business solely to serve the RCMP. Foreign entities? The cartels? Governments?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 20, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> There was rumours that the shooter was a RCMP informant and now there's evidence making it look more like reality.
> 
> The Nova Scotia shooter case has hallmarks of an undercover operation - Macleans.ca


Wow, that brought up more questions than answers.


Dame said:


> I suppose the next question is, who else uses that bank for that purpose? I doubt they are in business solely to serve the RCMP. Foreign entities? The cartels? Governments?


Following the paper trail for the shooters money and that banks political connections/customers is likely to be a hoot and a half.


----------



## Dame (Jun 20, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Wow, that brought up more questions than answers.
> Following the paper trail for the shooters money and that banks political connections/customers is likely to be a hoot and a half.


Oh I doubt the powers that be in the Great White North will dig very far. It very well could be the RCMP and even if it isn't, the weak leadership at the top of the Canuck food chain will keep them from finding any foreign actors culpable.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 21, 2020)

Why couldn't a private citizen withdraw their own money like that? If it's his money, banks won't stop you from taking it. Yes in the US banks must report it to Uncle Sam (yay freedom!), but it's not illegal. This looks consistent with Canadian law too.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 21, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Why couldn't a private citizen withdraw their own money like that? If it's his money, banks won't stop you from taking it. Yes in the US banks must report it to Uncle Sam (yay freedom!), but it's not illegal. This looks consistent with Canadian law too.



It's not the bank, it's the withdrawal from Brinks that's questionable.   They don't act as a bank here.  If he withdrew from personal accounts, even if it was a business account; they'd deliver it to the bank and he'd have to pick it up there.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2020)

More on the shooter. 



> Last week Maclean's reported that authorities were looking into Wortman's potential involvement in organized crime - including his relationships with Hells Angels motorcycle gang members and with a convicted felon involved with the La Familia cartel in Mexico.
> 
> Wortman's neighbor, Peter Alan Griffon, recently finished serving part of a seven-year sentence for drug and firearm offenses linked to La Familia.


Nova Scotia shooter 'may have been a RCMP undercover agent'


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 22, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> More on the shooter.
> 
> 
> Nova Scotia shooter 'may have been a RCMP undercover agent'


Saw this earlier on one of the (many) conspiracy pages/alternative truth outlets I follow. Curious.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Saw this earlier on one of the (many) conspiracy pages/alternative truth outlets I follow. Curious.



In the first week, I read it a few times and in similar page's.  I read some where else today, can't remember where but that it's more likely he's just a paid source or CI.  

Unless the media uncovers some serious evidence, if it's remotely true; we'll never find out with the current government in power.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 22, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> It's not the bank, it's the withdrawal from Brinks that's questionable.   They don't act as a bank here.  If he withdrew from personal accounts, even if it was a business account; they'd deliver it to the bank and he'd have to pick it up there.



But he owns a business. All I'm getting at is it's highly improbable he's affiliated with the RCMP.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> But he owns a business. All I'm getting at is it's highly improbable he's affiliated with the RCMP.



It would still be delivered to the branch location of the bank he withdrew from.  Brinks isn't a bank here, it's just a money transfer company.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 23, 2020)

$475k is a lot of money. I'm willing to bet that Brinks will work with their customers to help get whatever they need wherever they need it. 

I'm also willing to bet that Brinks is not used for normal RMCP cash payments to informants or other undercover type operations, especially an out of the ordinary delivery.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 23, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> $475k is a lot of money. I'm willing to bet that Brinks will work with their customers to help get whatever they need wherever they need it.
> 
> I'm also willing to bet that Brinks is not used for normal RMCP cash payments to informants or other undercover type operations, especially an out of the ordinary delivery.


Their customers are a bank not individuals. They arw an armored transport company not a bank.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2020)

OK this is getting fucky.   These tweets have footage of the altercation that lead to Officer Steven's one's death.  It appears that RCMP ERT were on the scene.   From previous reports I was under the impression that she was alone.  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274744065658159104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274875591871942657


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> OK this is getting fucky.   These tweets have footage of the altercation that lead to Officer Steven's one's death.  It appears that RCMP ERT were on the scene.   From previous reports I was under the impression that she was alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is ERT analogous to our SWAT teams?

If I'm following this right, they somehow mistoke her for the shooter and kill her?

Whole situation is getting super FUBAR


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 23, 2020)

medicchick said:


> Their customers are a bank not individuals. They arw an armored transport company not a bank.



I understand, but they have non-bank customers too. At least in the US they do.


----------



## LimaPanther (Jun 23, 2020)

I clicked on those tweets and it says they no longer exist. Wonder why.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I understand, but they have non-bank customers too. At least in the US they do.



Businesses have accounts as well.  But he withdrew from an account at a bank branch.  By policy, it would have been shipped by armoured car to the branch and picked up there.   That's bank policy, not Brinks. 

@Cookie_  yes the RCMP ERT is like SWAT.   And yes this is getting beyond super FUBAR.

Emergency Response Team


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> I clicked on those tweets and it says they no longer exist. Wonder why.



The whole account, which is an independent news sourc.  I watched them just before I posted.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 27, 2020)

So the shooter was a known gun and drug smuggler.   This is the case they use to take our legal guns away.

Nova Scotia gunman smuggled drugs and guns from U.S., newly released information says | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 28, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> So the shooter was a known gun and drug smuggler.   This is the case they use to take our legal guns away.
> 
> Nova Scotia gunman smuggled drugs and guns from U.S., newly released information says | The Chronicle Herald


Wow the gunman's life reads like it's straight out of a crappy spy novel. The shitbag was an RCMP informant who was a longtime drug and gun smugger . Yeah, that sounds shady as fuck. Willing to bet this goes a lot higher.

Good luck Rack, I hope you guys are able to stop this asinine bullshit. I'm sorry bud.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 20, 2020)

An update on the guns he used.   All illegal and one in particular, a Colt Carbine; came all the way from California.  So not only did our gun law's fail, but California's law's failed and so did an international border. 

New documents detail the guns — all illegally obtained — used by Canada's worst mass murderer


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2020)

I wish they'd say what type of grenades he had.  This could have been much worse than it was. 

Nova Scotia gunman had grenades, handguns equipped with laser sights, court docs suggest


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 9, 2020)

Gosh that's intense.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2022)

I hope the RCMP Commissioner has at least, a little integrity left, to resign.

Thankfully the BBC has been following this story thoroughly.  Much of Canadian media is avoiding it.
Nova Scotia shooting: Inquiry releases audio of RCMP commissioner call


----------



## Andoni (Oct 20, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> I hope the RCMP Commissioner has at least, a little integrity left, to resign.
> 
> Thankfully the BBC has been following this story thoroughly.  Much of Canadian media is avoiding it.
> Nova Scotia shooting: Inquiry releases audio of RCMP commissioner call


I hope the RCMP Commissioner resigns, too. Thinking about all of you.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2022)

More on this. Our Minister of Public Safety and the RCMP Commissioner lied under oath.  All over using the death's of Canadian's to a push gun control agenda, that will cost $Billions and do nothing for gun crime.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...-political-interference-allegations-1.6623287


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 18, 2022)

And the report is out.  The current government and Trudeau's lackey, RCMP Commissioner; interfered with an active investigation into the worst mass shooting in our history.  All to push their anti-gun agenda.   Leading to now, amending the same ban to include hunting rifles and shotguns.   The idiots that support them, will still vote for them because guns are bad... 

FIRST READING: The newest Liberal scandal just dropped (and it's a doozy)


----------

